# Corsair 540 Air Staubfilter nachbestellbar?



## StefanStg (23. Juli 2014)

Hi liebes Corsair Team, 
Ich finde das Corsair Air 540 super nur finde ich es schade das nur ein Staubfilter an der Front Montiert ist. Kann man auch für den Deckel einen Staubfilter nachbestellen? Habt ihr das sowas oder muss ich ihn mir von einer anderen Marke kaufen? Ich ware auf euren Shop nur habe ich da nichts gefunden. Wisst ihr mehr ob da nochwas dafür kommt oder schaut es schlecht aus.

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## JPCM (23. Juli 2014)

Schau mal hier: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter

oder hier passend für das 540 Air : Caseking.de » Zubehör » Staubschutzfilter » Demciflex Staubfilter-Set für Corsair Air 540 - schwarz/schwarz

Habe das gleiche Case und kämpfe mehr mit Vibrationen als mit Staub 

Würde dir den Strupf Mod empfehlen, kostet bestimmt nur 2-3€ 
Du must nur darauf achten das der Strumpf richtig befestigt ist und sich nicht in den Lüftern verfangen kann.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Juli 2014)

Danke das habe ich gestern schon gesehen nur bräuchte ich nur einen für oben und dafür möchte ich jetzt nicht 75€ ausgeben. 

Vibrationen? Wieso was vibriert da denn so?


----------



## JPCM (23. Juli 2014)

Ich Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein heute abend...
Kann sein das ich es übertrieben habe mit den Lüftern ^^ habe 5 x Nf P14 FLX + Noctua NH D 15 ( nochmal 2 15 cm Lüfter)
Ist aber viel besser geworden nachdem ich Schaumstoff unter die Festplatte glegt habe (das Case fungiert wie ein subwoofer bei jeden Schreibzugriff hört es sich an, als ob einer im Case Hämmern würde ) 

Bin immer noch am rausfinden was alles Geräusche macht

Würde auch keine 75€ ausgeben google ein bissl vieleicht finden sich alternativen.


----------



## StefanStg (23. Juli 2014)

JPCM schrieb:


> Ich Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein heute abend...


 
Das wäre super


----------



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2014)

Bei Staubfiltern gibt es offiziell seitens Corsair nur die, die bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Eine nachträgliche- oder Upgrade-Lösung ist nicht vorhanden im Moment.

Leider ist die Vibrationsdämpfung der HDDs im Boden des Air 540 bei Einsatz stärker vibrierender HDDs nicht besonders effektiv. Hier könnte man auch mit Gummiringen oder Moosgummi versuchen den Vibrationen entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## StefanStg (24. Juli 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Bei Staubfiltern gibt es offiziell seitens Corsair nur die, die bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Eine nachträgliche- oder Upgrade-Lösung ist nicht vorhanden im Moment.


 
Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich mir andere kaufen müssen schade naja. Ach so was ich schon öfters gelesen habe das beim 540 Air im 5 1/4 Zoll Laufwerk eine Kante sein soll. Was hat die für ein Sinn viele müssen die Kante wegmachen damit sie Luftsteuerung usw einbauen können. Testet ihr das nicht vorher damit solche Fehler nicht auftreten?


----------



## Bluebeard (31. Juli 2014)

Den genauen Zweck der Kante muss ich noch erfragen. Laufwerke und Steuerungen sollten jedoch in eine Richtung passen. Eventuell werden diese um 180° gedreht verbaut, wobei die Halterung nicht korrekt einrasten kann.


----------

